# UID der Partition herausfinden - wie?

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

wie an Sabayon gesehen habe, muss beim genkernel statt zB /dev/sdb3 die UID stehen,

wenn kein separates /boot-Verzeichnis eingerichtet ist/wurde.

Doch wie komme ich bei Neuinstallation an die UID der entsprechenden root-Partition heran?

Bei manchen Distributionen wird ja inzwischen damit gearbeitet,

doch wenn ich das selbst in die grub.conf eintragen muss,

woher soll ich die wissen bzw. wo finden?

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## 69719

UID != UUID

```

# blkid

```

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo escor,

vielen herzlichen Dank für

1. die Korrektur

2. den Hinweis

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ChrisJumper

UUID?

Aber das gibts doch nicht wirklich oder?!

----------

## xces

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Manfred

sidux hat eine recht gute Doku im Umgang mit UUID

schau mal hier,

http://manual.sidux.com/de/part-uuid-de.htm

MfG

josef.95

----------

## musv

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Doch wie komme ich bei Neuinstallation an die UID der entsprechenden root-Partition heran?

 

In meinem Gentoo gibt's ein Verzeichnis:

```
 ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 160  9. Apr 08:33 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120  9. Apr 08:33 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 02ccdfa2-b77d-420f-8de9-52ae6b690dc7 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 6bae18eb-b2b8-4809-a15b-c9d9d80b32f8 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 862bcbef-9d4d-4ef1-9ad4-529142bae62c -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 b3b06446-4ba8-4a5a-b268-aa7522beb033 -> ../../sdb2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 e62ace26-b9c1-4289-9ae3-f006dc88ff93 -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10  9. Apr 08:33 ee7410c1-f43b-42d9-b0e5-9f494cb17938 -> ../../sda1
```

Aber wenn du schon unabhängig von den Linuxpartitionsnamen arbeiten willst, kannst du auch gleich Labels vergeben. Hab ich so gemacht. Beim Anlegen des Dateisystems übergibst du den Namen für die Partition. Bei xfs wäre das z.B. 

```
mkfs.xfs -L ROOT /dev/sdx
```

Meine fstab sieht dann z.B. so aus:

```
LABEL=BOOT              /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2
```

Die Label werden übrigens ebenfalls mit blkid angezeigt:

```
/dev/sda4: LABEL="HOME" UUID="02ccdfa2-b77d-420f-8de9-52ae6b690dc7" TYPE="xfs" 

/dev/sdb1: LABEL="FILME" UUID="e62ace26-b9c1-4289-9ae3-f006dc88ff93" TYPE="xfs" 

/dev/loop0: UUID="48d6f15f-9eb3-4442-b542-1f685b9cbf2d" TYPE="ext2" 

/dev/sda1: UUID="ee7410c1-f43b-42d9-b0e5-9f494cb17938" TYPE="ext2" LABEL="BOOT" 

/dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="862bcbef-9d4d-4ef1-9ad4-529142bae62c" 

/dev/sda3: UUID="6bae18eb-b2b8-4809-a15b-c9d9d80b32f8" TYPE="reiser4" LABEL="ROOT" 

/dev/root: UUID="6bae18eb-b2b8-4809-a15b-c9d9d80b32f8" TYPE="reiser4" LABEL="ROOT" 

/dev/sdb2: LABEL="MP3" UUID="b3b06446-4ba8-4a5a-b268-aa7522beb033" TYPE="xfs" 
```

----------

## Max Steel

Fals das nicht existiert, einfach kurz udevtrigger ausführen, es gibt garnichts aus, aber wenns erfolgreich ist, legt er den Ordner /dev/disk/by-* an, zusammen mit den darin enthaltenen Dateien.

in der fstab wie musv schon sagte die Einträge machen.

Bei Labels ist aber das Problem, wenn du 2 gleiche Labels hast, dann kommt das System durcheinander, und dann wirds fies.

Also wenn man nach den UUIDs geht ist man auf der sichersten Seite. (nicht 100% aber zumindest hier zu 99%

----------

